# first muzzy deer. first deer as a matter of fact



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

so today i got my first dear. a button buck but still a deer. good jerkey

got to the woods late. boy was it cold. i couldent get my climbing belt from the tree my hand was so numb. long story short.
got out of my stand and walked up to the truck for lunch, my brother just happened to be walking up too. i said lets go get lunch, he said ok. i said wheres ur stand? he said he left it, i said u dumb @$$ lets go get it. ( allllll the way acrost the field) so we got about 25 yards in. and 2 guys flushed 6 deer out down range. so we dropped down and i pulled up my scope. they came twards us a tad, then turned. i raised up a hair and fired.. my brother used a 20 gauge fired once.

i dident think i hit anything because of the distance.

we finally got over there and looked for a trail..then i found him
droped!. 1 hole through the neck. so i looked at where i came from. and thought...thats more than 100 yards( what i sighted in at )

well is ighted in at 50 yards @100GR then loaded 150 GR and shot 1 shot to get a bullseye at 100 yards at the range )

i feel if i was at 100Gr i wouldent have made it.

so after dressing and looking for any further trails i decided to GPS it.

so i set my mark and drug it back to where i dropped the rest of my stuff and un marked it.
879 feet. (any one know what that is in yards?)

then went and checked him in.

looked alot bigger from that far away.
but still plenty of jerkey! some guys at the check station were kinda razzin on me, like old men do. then i said i was proud because it was my first one. and they congradulated me! 

happy hunting to all!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I didn't want to goof up the other thread where I said congratulations so found this post again. Your 897 ft equals 293 yards.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

wooo buddy! is that a good shot for a muzzy? i mean to me over all it is


----------

